# Medici.TV is live telecasting Jeanne d'Arc au Bûcher tonight



## tyroneslothrop (Sep 5, 2012)

Medici.TV is live telecasting Jeanne d'Arc au Bûcher tonight.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

Well, I missed this;.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

The full video of this performance is available here: http://www.medici.tv/#/jeanne-d-arc-au-bucher-honegger-obc-barcelona-marion-cotillard


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

I tried Medici early on. Ate up a lot of memory. Any improvement/


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

I haven't noticed any problems with memory usage, but it will undoubtedly be different for each of us.


----------

